# First Reported Cases of Blood Clots Causing Stroke in Young Adults Following COVID-19 Vaccination



## Becky1951 (May 28, 2021)

Three cases of ischaemic stroke reported in young adults following administration of the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine.

Clots in the arteries (arterial thrombosis) are the most common cause of stroke (ischaemic stroke) and have been reported in detail for the first time in young adults who received the Oxford-AstraZeneca covid-19 vaccine in a letter from UK stroke specialists published online in Journal of Neurology Neurosurgery & Psychiatry.

While rare cases of blood clots have been reported previously after administration of the Oxford-AstraZeneca covid-19 vaccine, these have affected veins and most specifically veins in the brain (cerebral venous sinuses).

People who have experienced this unusual form of stroke (cerebral venous sinus thrombosis) have also had low platelet counts (thrombocytopaenia) and antibodies to platelet factor 4 (PF4) — proteins that help form clots.

The most common form of stroke, where blood clots occur in arteries supplying blood to the brain (ischaemic stroke), has not been previously described as the presenting feature of thrombosis following administration of the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine, but the authors of this letter report three cases in detail.

In all cases, the ischaemic stroke was associated with blockages of large arteries (both carotid and middle cerebral artery) and two patients also had venous thrombosis involving the portal and cerebral venous system. All three also had extremely low platelet counts, confirmed anti-PF4 antibodies, and raised D-dimer (also linked to clotting).

The first patient, a woman in her 30s, experienced an intermittent headache on the right side and around her eyes six days after the vaccine. Five days later she awoke feeling drowsy and with weakness to her left face, arm and leg. Imaging revealed a blocked right middle cerebral artery with brain infarction, and blood clots in the right portal vein thrombosis. She underwent brain surgery to reduce the pressure in her skull, plasma removal, and replacement, and received the anti-clotting drug fondaparinux, but unfortunately died.

The second patient, a woman in her late 30s, presented with headache, confusion, weakness in her left arm and loss of vision on the left side 12 days after having received the vaccine. Imaging showed blockages in several vessels including both carotid arteries (the main blood supply to the hemispheres of the brain), arteries supplying the heart and lungs (pulmonary embolism) and the left transverse sinus (one of the cerebral venous sinuses). Her platelet count increased following plasma removal and replacement and intravenous corticosteroids. She was then given fondaparinux and improved.

The third patient, a man in his early 40s, presented 3 weeks after receiving his vaccination with problems speaking and understanding language (dysphasia). Imaging showed a clot in the left middle cerebral artery, but there was no evidence of clots in the cerebral venous sinuses. He received a platelet and plasma transfusion, and fondaparinux, and remains stable.

The lead author, Professor David Werring from the Stroke Research Centre, UCL Queen Square Institute of Neurology, says that the cases described suggest that, in addition to cerebral venous thrombosis, vaccine-induced immune thrombotic thrombocytopaenia (VTT) can also lead to clots that block arteries supplying the brain, causing ischaemic stroke.

“Young patients presenting with ischaemic stroke after receiving the [Oxford-AstraZeneca] vaccine should urgently be evaluated for VITT with laboratory tests (including platelet count, D-dimers, fibrinogen and anti-PF4 antibodies), and managed by a multidisciplinary team (hematology, neurology, stroke, neurosurgery, neuroradiology) for rapid access to treatments including intravenous immune globulin, methylprednisolone, plasmapheresis and non-heparin anticoagulants, for example fondaparinux, argatroban, or direct oral anticoagulants,” say the authors.

In a linked commentary, Professor Hugh Markus, from the Department of Clinical Neurosciences, at the University of Cambridge, writes: “This report emphasizes that the immune mediated coagulopathy can also cause arterial thrombosis including ischaemic stroke, although venous thrombosis and especially cerebral venous sinus thrombosis appear more frequent.”

He adds: “During the current period of covid vaccination a high index of suspicion is required to identify thrombotic episodes following vaccination. However, it is important to remember that these side-effects are rare, and much less common than both cerebral venous thrombosis and ischaemic stroke associated with covid-19 infection itself.”

https://scitechdaily.com/first-repo...-young-adults-following-covid-19-vaccination/


----------



## Nathan (May 28, 2021)

@Becky1951, this is your 81st started thread with the word "Covid" in it, must be a pretty fascinating subject for you.

Are you in the healthcare profession?


----------



## Becky1951 (May 28, 2021)

Nathan said:


> @Becky1951, this is your 81st started thread with the word "Covid" in it, must be a pretty fascinating subject for you.
> 
> Are you in the healthcare profession?


Awesome your counting! Regardless of my profession I will post whatever I wish. Is everyone here who has posted any articles regarding Covid in the health profession? Those not interested can scroll on by. Actually yes it is a fascinating subject, Covid is in the news daily. I guess it must be fascinating otherwise "Covid" wouldn't be a daily news item.  

81? Dang I might make 100 soon!


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 28, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> 81? Dang I might make 100 soon!


Go for it!! I like your posts. It keeps us informed.


----------



## Nathan (May 28, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Awesome your counting! Regardless of my profession I will post whatever I wish. Is everyone here who has posted any articles regarding Covid in the health profession? Those not interested can scroll on by. Actually yes it is a fascinating subject, Covid is in the news daily. I guess it must be fascinating otherwise "Covid" wouldn't be a daily news item.
> 
> 81? Dang I might make 100 soon!


 I just noticed that you frequently post about Covid, so I thought I'd inquire as to "why".    You sound a bit defiant....
Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## Buckeye (May 28, 2021)

~166 million folks in the US have had a least one shot, ~134 million are fully vaccinated.  

3 cases.  And the last line of the OP is worth repeating:  

*"However, it is important to remember that these side-effects are rare, and much less common than both cerebral venous thrombosis and ischaemic stroke associated with covid-19 infection itself.”*


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> ~166 million folks in the US have had a least one shot, ~134 million are fully vaccinated.
> 
> 3 cases.  And the last line of the OP is worth repeating:
> 
> *"However, it is important to remember that these side-effects are rare, and much less common than both cerebral venous thrombosis and ischaemic stroke associated with covid-19 infection itself.”*


Good points Buckeye, thanks!


----------



## chic (May 28, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Awesome your counting! Regardless of my profession I will post whatever I wish. Is everyone here who has posted any articles regarding Covid in the health profession? Those not interested can scroll on by. Actually yes it is a fascinating subject, Covid is in the news daily. I guess it must be fascinating otherwise "Covid" wouldn't be a daily news item.
> 
> 81? Dang I might make 100 soon!


Go for it Becky. I find your posts enlightening. 

39 year old model Stephanie Dubois died after her Astra Zenica vaccine.


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

Not that this would ever happen, but I think if some of those who have latched on to this anti-vaccine rhetoric, feeling the need to document each and every (extremely rare) bad reaction or death (single digits out of millions), had to visit a Covid-19 ward in a hospital, they might understand what we are up against.  From all I've read about this disease, it is a horrifying way to die, and for seniors a definite threat. Even those who started out pooh-poohing the whole threat of this disease have largely come around. 

This vaccine sounds extremely safe to me. I think we run a bigger risk every time we cross the street!

Of course, we all have the right to take (or not take) health measures involving our own body. But why the need to keep repeating the anti-vaccine stories over and over again?  I suspect that no one is changing their mind about this, and probably most of us have already been vaccinated.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> ~166 million folks in the US have had a least one shot, ~134 million are fully vaccinated.
> 
> 3 cases.  And the last line of the OP is worth repeating:
> 
> *"However, it is important to remember that these side-effects are rare, and much less common than both cerebral venous thrombosis and ischaemic stroke associated with covid-19 infection itself.”*


AZ shots aren't administered in the US.  The only vaccines approved for emergency use are Moderna, Pfizer and J & J.  Not sure where these cases occurred, but it wasn't in the US.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines.html?s_cid=10536:+covid +vaccine +shot:sem.b:RG:GM:genTN:FY21


----------



## win231 (May 29, 2021)

Nathan said:


> @Becky1951, this is your 81st started thread with the word "Covid" in it, must be a pretty fascinating subject for you.
> 
> Are you in the healthcare profession?


Interesting that such information annoys you.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 29, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Not that this would ever happen, but I think if some of those who have latched on to this anti-vaccine rhetoric, feeling the need to document each and every (extremely rare) bad reaction or death (single digits out of millions), had to visit a Covid-19 ward in a hospital, they might understand what we are up against.  From all I've read about this disease, it is a horrifying way to die, and for seniors a definite threat. Even those who started out pooh-poohing the whole threat of this disease have largely come around.
> 
> This vaccine sounds extremely safe to me. I think we run a bigger risk every time we cross the street!
> 
> Of course, we all have the right to take (or not take) health measures involving our own body. But why the need to keep repeating the anti-vaccine stories over and over again?  I suspect that no one is changing their mind about this, and probably most of us have already been vaccinated.


"anti-vaccine stories"

They are not anti-vaccine stories, they are factual events that have happened due to the vaccine.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 29, 2021)

StarSong said:


> AZ shots aren't administered in the US.  The only vaccines approved for emergency use are Moderna, Pfizer and J & J.  Not sure where these cases occurred, but it wasn't in the US.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines.html?s_cid=10536:+covid +vaccine +shot:sem.b:RG:GM:genTN:FY21


"AZ shots aren't administered in the US. The only vaccines approved for emergency use are Moderna, Pfizer and J & J. Not sure where these cases occurred, but it wasn't in the US."

And that only matters to those in the US? This isn't a US only forum.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "AZ shots aren't administered in the US. The only vaccines approved for emergency use are Moderna, Pfizer and J & J. Not sure where these cases occurred, but it wasn't in the US."
> 
> And that only matters to those in the US? This isn't a US only forum.


Becky, my post was a response to Buckeye's post, which is why I quoted him in my reply.  He'd compared those three truly unfortunate deaths to the number of people vaccinated in the US.  Since AZ shots weren't given in the US, that comparison was misleading.


----------



## win231 (May 29, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "anti-vaccine stories"
> 
> They are not anti-vaccine stories, they are factual events that have happened due to the vaccine.


When facts are presented that challenge what someone wants to believe, labels are put on them.  Like _"Anti Vaxxer."_
Much like people who have guns for protection are labeled _"Gun Nuts."_
Actually, the real nuts are the labelers.


----------



## win231 (May 29, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Not that this would ever happen, but I think if some of those who have latched on to this anti-vaccine rhetoric, feeling the need to document each and every (extremely rare) bad reaction or death (single digits out of millions), had to visit a Covid-19 ward in a hospital, they might understand what we are up against.  From all I've read about this disease, it is a horrifying way to die, and for seniors a definite threat. Even those who started out pooh-poohing the whole threat of this disease have largely come around.
> 
> This vaccine sounds extremely safe to me. I think we run a bigger risk every time we cross the street!
> 
> Of course, we all have the right to take (or not take) health measures involving our own body. But why the need to keep repeating the anti-vaccine stories over and over again?  I suspect that no one is changing their mind about this, and probably most of us have already been vaccinated.


It's called "Information."
You see, the word _"Inform"_ is contained in the word "Information."  And _"Inform"_ is also contained in the word "Informed."
It's what allows us to make an _"Informed_" decision about whether or not the risk is worth it to each individual.


----------



## Buckeye (May 29, 2021)

StarSong said:


> AZ shots aren't administered in the US.  The only vaccines approved for emergency use are Moderna, Pfizer and J & J.  Not sure where these cases occurred, but it wasn't in the US.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines.html?s_cid=10536:+covid +vaccine +shot:sem.b:RG:GM:genTN:FY21


@StarSong  Thanks for the clarification.  As a point of reference, 24 million folks in the UK are fully vaccinated.


----------



## Nathan (May 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> Interesting that such information annoys you.


???   Huge assumption on your part, would you care to defend that?


----------



## Been There (May 29, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> @StarSong  Thanks for the clarification.  As a point of reference, 24 million folks in the UK are fully vaccinated.


I doubt if anyone cares, but only a little over 8% of the people in Russia have been fully vaccinated.


----------



## win231 (May 29, 2021)

Nathan said:


> ???   Huge assumption on your part, would you care to defend that?


Not necessary; it's obvious enough.


----------



## Nathan (May 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> Not necessary; it's obvious enough.


Well now that's interesting.    So you can reach conclusions based on absolutely no information- that's special.
One thing you did say that actually makes sense:



win231 said:


> Actually, the real nuts are the labelers.


Thanks for your self revelation.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

Post vaccine myocarditis update​





if you don't want to watch this all the way through, watch the first 6 or 7 minutes


----------



## chic (May 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> When facts are presented that challenge what someone wants to believe, labels are put on them.  Like _"Anti Vaxxer."_
> Much like people who have guns for protection are labeled _"Gun Nuts."_
> Actually, the real nuts are the labelers.


Yeah, this labeling has got to go. It's divisive. We need as much info as possible about this virus and there isn't enough transparency so we need to rely upon communicating and sharing with each other.


----------



## chic (May 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Post vaccine myocarditis update​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's interesting. Maybe they don't warn people not to exercise after the vaccine because they assume people won't feel well enough to exercise? The vaccinated friends and family members of mine all had flu like symptoms and didn't feel like exercising. Better to just warn folks about this possibility.


----------

